# Heather Moffet FlexEE reviews?



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Still on my saddle hunt and currently looking into Heather Moffett FlexEE GP saddle. Has anyone ridden in this saddle and what are your thoughts? What is the longevity of these saddles, can you ride them without special pads on a rather active work regimen, and can you jump in them? The concept of a leather tree seems nice, yet again, not sure how it deals with pressure distribution on longer/harder rides!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

There is 1 review for the AP on this page All Purpose Saddles

There are 9 reviews of a Dressage version Dressage Saddles

Hope that helps a little .....

.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks, but unfortunately these reviews deal with a different style of how these saddles are built and treed. I'm interested specifically in the FlexEE kind.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Saranda said:


> Thanks, but unfortunately these reviews deal with a different style of how these saddles are built and treed. I'm interested specifically in the FlexEE kind.


Doesn't the FlexEE have a leather part tree?

Having seen some of the maker's comments on other forums and knowing her poor customer relations I personally wouldn't buy her saddles. I can pm you about it if you like but it wasn't concerning a FlexEE so probably not relevant.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

With additional research done, I've understood that the HM range isn't for me, nor for my horse. Thanks, all!


----------

